# Mouse will click but not move



## ssmmw6 (Jan 13, 2017)

*Mouse*: zowie fk1 - 1 year old
*OS*: windows 10

Powered off my computer today for like 1 hour. Turned it back on and my mouse cursor will not move at all, but my click buttons work. I've confirmed that the mouse works properly on 2 other machines.

*what ive tried so far:*
restarting (about 10 times).
tried every USB port multiple times.
changed the polling rate.
changed the DPI.
changed the LOD settings.
uninstalled mouse driver then restarted.
uninstalled HID-compliant mouse and restarted.
uninstalled 'HID-compliant consumer control device' and restarted.

If there's any missing information that would help the diagnosis please let me know. Thanks for reading.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Boot into Safe Mode and test.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

That's a bit strange that the mouse doesn't work on your computer all of a sudden. May I ask, what was the last thing you did on your computer before you powered it off? And to confirm, this is a WIRED mouse correct?


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm having the same problem with my Razer mouse. I replaced my naga epic with a naga epic chroma the first time, then had them replace my chroma after a log of hassle with them failing to diagnose the problem, and now again I have the problem. 

I'd like to refer you to another thread (Link here) with the same topic and you can try some of the solutions there while you are waiting. Hope you have better luck than me.


----------

